# root locus



## م/مشعل محمد (19 يناير 2008)

any one has some example or link that explain root locus rules and how to plot it ??


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

oh

dear m mesh3el

please , note: here aviation forum

so , i will transfer your topic to mechatronics forum

if no reply 

i will explain it for you in details 

و تكرم عينك


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

تفضل يا اخي ...... هذه روابط رائعه ستشرح لك الموضوع باستفاضه و يسر 

و اذا واجهتك مشاكل في فهم شئ ما ... لا تتردد في السؤال 

http://www.roymech.co.uk/Related/Control/root_locus.html

ثم انتقل الي هذا الرابط للتتعلم التطبيق بالماتلاب 

http://www.engin.umich.edu/group/ctm/rlocus/rlocus.html

ثم مر علي هذه الروابط ذات الصلة 

http://www.atp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/VCLab/Rt/Rt_i/RootLocus.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_locus


----------



## م/مشعل محمد (20 يناير 2008)

الف شكر استاذي العزيز


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

و هذا موضوع آخر عن ما تبحث 

شرح مفصل وسهل لل Root Locus


----------

